# Question on ferts



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

When i read what some people do in terms of dosing ferts during start up, I note that they sometimes would only dose a few ferts (e.g. only P and micro) in the beginning.
Why not dosing NPK + Micro + iron right from the start?
Thank you.


----------

